# JA wheel question



## mark2002 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm having trouble IDing this wheel that I came across. It looks like a 1969 wheel, but has a JA stamp. I thought only 67 GTO wheels were JA. It has a 14x6 JJ inside. Is this a later Firebird wheel? Any value to it?
Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Mark


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 69 Judge used a JA wheel without trim rings for disc brakes cars, The wheel was stamped March 18, 1969.


----------

